# Research ideas on terrorism



## bball3212 (Feb 1, 2011)

I hope this is the right place for this topic. Anyways, I am writing a 30+ page research paper on terrorism, and I am interested in the Middle East, Palestine, etc. I was going to write a paper comparing modern Palestinian groups to pre-state Jewish terrorist groups, but alas my professor rejected it, saying I need a question to research. 


He suggested something like, what makes terrorism stop? (ie what conditions). I am trying to gear my paper more towards the middle east, so I am open for suggestions on an interesting research question involving terrorism.


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 1, 2011)

Terrorism:  Economic or religious roots?

P.S.  I don't write other people's papers.


----------



## idb (Feb 1, 2011)

bball3212 said:


> I hope this is the right place for this topic. Anyways, I am writing a 30+ page research paper on terrorism, and I am interested in the Middle East, Palestine, etc. I was going to write a paper comparing modern Palestinian groups to pre-state Jewish terrorist groups, but alas my professor rejected it, saying I need a question to research.
> 
> 
> He suggested something like, what makes terrorism stop? (ie what conditions). I am trying to gear my paper more towards the middle east, so I am open for suggestions on an interesting research question involving terrorism.



What happened to stop plane highjackings in the '70s?
I don't know the history at all but clearly something changed so that they are no longer attractive as a method of terrorism.


----------



## bball3212 (Feb 1, 2011)

saveliberty said:


> Terrorism:  Economic or religious roots?
> 
> P.S.  I don't write other people's papers.



Of course... I am looking for brainstorming ideas, not paper writers 

I like that, btw.


----------



## bball3212 (Feb 1, 2011)

idb said:


> bball3212 said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this is the right place for this topic. Anyways, I am writing a 30+ page research paper on terrorism, and I am interested in the Middle East, Palestine, etc. I was going to write a paper comparing modern Palestinian groups to pre-state Jewish terrorist groups, but alas my professor rejected it, saying I need a question to research.
> ...



except in a certain 2001 event...


----------



## saveliberty (Feb 1, 2011)

Since I'm not going for a grade, I'd go with, Can a naked Kate Beckinsale end terrorism?


----------

